
I finally found a usable backup solution for Linux desktop: Borg+Vorta - l1am0
https://simon-frey.com/blog/borgvorta-is-finally-a-usable-backup-solution-for-linux-desktop/
======
memexy
Borg combined with BorgBase seems like a really compelling backup solution. I
especially like that it has de-duplication and encryption built-in. BorgBase
also seems cheaper than Backblaze but Backblaze I think offers unlimited
storage so the price discrepancy makes sense.

